# Shallow Arch layout



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

There are four nails in this layout, two along the base line at the ends,the total width, one in the center at the determined rise of the arch, and one over the right nail at the same rise as the center nail.
Two strips of 1/2" ply are tacked while making contact with the left nail the center "rise" nail and the right hand "rise" nail. Then it rides along the center rise nail both side nails,while carrying the pencil in the inside corner of the ply strips.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

the rest of the process.....


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Probably most useful with wide shallow arches, with no room for pulling the whole radius....


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

I like it,I like it,Pure an simple,I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

D.Foster said:


> Probably most useful with wide shallow arches, with no room for pulling the whole radius....


Based on the partial method of constructing an elliptical arch, as oppossed to a circular arch. Allows you to get any depth of rise you want over a given width, as oppossed to a circular arch where the rise will always be half of the diameter (width of the opening). In architectural terms, this is known as a segmented arch.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Very cool...:thumbsup:
I have never done it that way....
I always use the pencil/string compass routine.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

troubleseeker said:


> Based on the partial method of constructing an elliptical arch, as oppossed to a circular arch. Allows you to get any depth of rise you want over a given width, as oppossed to a circular arch where the rise will always be half of the diameter (width of the opening). In architectural terms, this is known as a segmented arch.


 Yea, i remember tryin years ago to get a wide radius with a co worker, we had to go out to the parking lot, and pull strings an stuff, snow on the ground. Then i saw this recently, and vowed i would not forget it...:thumbup:


----------

